# Dreamers Buck Kid



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dreamers Buck Kid:

























Dreamer hiding her buck kid from the others! LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats -- sorry its only a boy though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats... so cute.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

O he is a pretty little guy. Congrats sorry you didnt get any does.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww cute little guy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Awww...he is adorable!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It seems like Dreamer didn't exactly want you to see him at all. First the long wait and now she hides him. He is adorable and definitely mama's favorite


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww, she  her boy something fierce. Congrats on the fella! :stars:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh Boy , its another Boy !!
Congrats on a healthy boy :wink:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Awww, a boy.  He's adorable though!


----------

